# Adopting and naming a shelter pet



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

The shelter gives them names. Can a pet parent re-name the animal, or would that confuse the records?


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

We've had shelter pets that were re-named. Are you adopting a pet?


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

Not at the moment, but I was looking at the local shelter page and some of the names they've given animals I wouldn't care for. I was reading this just now:

https://www.petmd.com/dog/care/pet-adoption-should-you-rename-your-dog-or-cat


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> Not at the moment, but I was looking at the local shelter page and some of the names they've given animals I wouldn't care for. I was reading this just now:
> 
> https://www.petmd.com/dog/care/pet-adoption-should-you-rename-your-dog-or-cat


We renamed one of our dogs Mackie .. from Max. We thought it was similar sounding enough to change.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 12, 2020)

I'd say it depends on the age of the animal.  If a puppy or kitten, renaming them would be easy.   It might take longer for an older pet to recognize their new name, but I'm sure people do it all the time.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

Yes. We have adopted dogs from rescue centres and changed the names. We were given a legal document which included the dogs name, and the dog was wearing a tag with the name on it. We simply replaced the tag with a new one, and informed the shelter of the new name. Of course, the dogs we adopted were puppies. An older dog will know its name and it would not be fair to change it.


----------



## Lewkat (May 12, 2020)

Since Marley is an adult, her name remains the same.


----------



## Judycat (May 12, 2020)

Won't matter, you'll have your copy of the adoption application.


----------



## Butterfly (May 13, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Yes. We have adopted dogs from rescue centres and changed the names. We were given a legal document which included the dogs name, and the dog was wearing a tag with the name on it. We simply replaced the tag with a new one, and informed the shelter of the new name. Of course, the dogs we adopted were puppies. An older dog will know its name and it would not be fair to change it.



I always adopt older dogs and I change their names unless I like their shelter name.  Most of them don't respond to the name they were given at the shelter anyway.  My present dog, Henry, whom I adopted when he was about 7 and a half, had some weird unpronounceable name at the shelter, something from Star Wars or some such, and he learned right away to respond to Henry.  It's just a matter of using the name frequently and always when you are talking or interacting or feeding the dog.  Henry is quite happy to be Henry.

Several of the dogs I've had over the years came to me with no name at all, like my Suzie who came from the pound and only had a number.  I did keep the previous name for one of my dogs, who came from a friend who couldn't take care of her any more.  She (the dog) was used to her name and I just kept it.


----------

